# Pushing eggs out of the "nest"?



## MildlyAnnoyedBird (Jun 10, 2011)

Those of you who know that CC is laying eggs, a few updates:

1. She has her yearly appointment, along with Sunshine, to see the avian vet (Dr. Wyre of UPenn) on Sunday the 20th. 

2. She's still doing wonderfully, laid her fifth egg today with no issues. The eggs are in great condition, perfect shape, firm, unblemished, no straining, etc. She vocalizes and is bright eyed and happy, and a good weight with great grip strength in her feet. Plays vigorously with her toys and preens Sunshine 

3. I have noticed that her eggs get out of the makeshift nest -- a lot. The last two clutches she laid directly from her perches, so they smashed open on the bars. This clutch she goes to the ground for, even though I didn't give her any kind of box. So I gave her a rolled up pillowcase that makes a dip, so that she had something comfy to sit in that didn't make her feel "safe enough" to lay in repeatedly. However, I've noticed the eggs always seem to be OUT of the nest, so I've removed them. I figured they were rolling out by accident, because she WAS sitting on them at first for an hour or so. But this morning, right after she laid #5, sat on it for 20-30 minutes....she got up and nosed it out of the nest and walked away! I've never seen this before -- does it mean something? Should I be worried?

I just want to be sure that pushing the eggs out like this isn't indicative of something wrong with her or them. We DO have a vet appointment the 20th either way, but still.

By the way, does anyone have a 'tiel on Lupron shots or hormone treatment? If so, not to be nosy, how expensive is it? I'm considering asking but I'm terrified of the number.

Thanks guys.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I would guess that she doesn't really want to be a mother. Laying eggs from perches is done intentionally sometimes as a type of birdie abortion. She's apparently feeling a little more motherly right now, but not enough to take proper care of the eggs.

It's my understanding that Lupron shots are expensive, and I know that vets vary radically in their fees so it's going to make a difference whether your vet is a high-priced or low-price one. Lupron shots for humans apparently cost hundreds of dollars. I haven't been able to find too much info on birds, but the little that I did find points toward a cost of about $50 a month. That isn't too horrible but I don't know how typical it is; it will at least give you a benchmark to compare your vet to.


----------

